# Best detailer in the world?



## Dream Detail (Feb 22, 2012)

So, just saw a tweet from mike brewer off wheeler dealers that whilst filming an episode in Japan, he's just had his car detailed by tomonari San...considered "the best detailer in the world"

Any one shed some light in who this guy is?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't. But if you spend some time on you tube you will see how differently east Asians work, and Americans in turn etc. It's really interesting to see the different products and techniques used. There are some great products in Japan that's for sure


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

The best is always a subjective view point.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

It was probably ed and his mop in disguise!!


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*i will hunt him*

Wah that is a good new to hear i will locate him and share with evetybody,. Learn from him and improve ours


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Anyone can be the best detailer in the world...its a case of cleverly marketing yourself once established and believing in your own abilities. As said above its very subjective.

Lets look at a scenario

1. You detail a car
2. You get feedback/testimonial etc saying that you are the best detailer in the world
3. Perhaps that quote may get a mention in some media publication
4. All of a sudden media 'virality' takes hold
5. = 'Best Detailer in the World' 

Fair play to the guy i say because after that sort of exposure if your work stands up to the hype then your at the pinnacle of your profession.....subjectively of course ;-)


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Just to add a little conjecture here; perhaps Brewer is full of sh!t. Have you noticed,every car they do a rattle can tart-up and gear knob replacement on is described as an icon.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

kk1966 said:


> Anyone can be the best detailer in the world...its a case of cleverly marketing yourself once established and believing in your own abilities. As said above its very subjective.
> 
> Lets look at a scenario
> 
> ...


Where's the hype and exposure for this guy? Out of curiosity I've spent five minutes googling him and just found one minor reference on FB by Mike Brewer.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

I think the best detailer in the world is MCC Milly.


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

99% of the real world, wouldn't bother or care to know who is the best detailer.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

He can't be the best detailer in the world, I am!


----------



## devoted (Jul 11, 2012)

Mike Brewer is an absolute tool! my cat could do a better job on wheeler dealer!

Anyway, back to topic.... Never heard of the guy lol!


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

S63 said:


> Where's the hype and exposure for this guy? Out of curiosity I've spent five minutes googling him and just found one minor reference on FB by Mike Brewer.


I admit ive never heard of him before myself but the hype and exposure has already started hasnt it...' a minor reference' indeed but bear in mind Mike Brewer has 19,657 followers on Twitter so all of a sudden its not that 'minor' anymore...and people are talking about it on a Detailing Forum where the thread has already had over 200 views...etc etc....potentially this guy could have had 500 people aware of him yesterday and today have over 20,000....such is now the power of the internet and social media.


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*photo of tomonasari san*

He is the near the car


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

alfred he has any website so we can watch his work?


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

As usual, Brewer is rubbing his hands all over the paintwork!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dream Detail (Feb 22, 2012)

I agree with the rattle can fix ups they do on these cars, I got asked to be the "detailer" for the show but after hearing they wanted me to turn a car around in 60 minutes I did wonder what results they wanted ha

I think I may have started some viral marketing for this guy here and let's face it, as mentioned, it takes something like this to get the guy noticed on twitter etc. the power of Internet eh

Anyways, I agree with everyone with regards to the subjective viewpoint on who's the best but its always nice to keep an war to the ground as to who's coming up the ranks and who the next generation of Daltons etc are out there. Ya never know...we might just learn of something new.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Cant be, Im the best detailer in the world.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Scrim-1- said:


> Cant be, Im the best detailer in the world.


No you can't be, because I am


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm the best detailer in the world and so is my wife:lol:

(Apologies to fans of "The Life of Brian")


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Jem said:


> No you can't be, because I am


Strange, Ive been told i am :thumb: :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Actually i'm the best.just like i'm the best DJ as well.


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Scrim-1- said:


> Cant be, Im the best detailer in the world.





Jem said:


> No you can't be, because I am





fatdazza said:


> I'm the best detailer in the world and so is my wife:lol:
> 
> (Apologies to fans of "The Life of Brian")





Scrim-1- said:


> Strange, Ive been told i am :thumb: :lol:





Dj.xray said:


> Actually i'm the best.just like i'm the best DJ as well.


What will happen, if Paul Dalton jump in and say HE ise the best detailer in the world.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Ok lets set the benchmark here.
Lets throw one name into the mix and see people shy back. But first a few clues
This guy wont have anyone work with or for him because they cant match his self professed "anal" standards. He works on top end motors and is proud to show them. He is actually a lovely guy full of help and advice when you need it. He is looked upon as a god by a lot of pro's. Her is on DW quite a bit 

Any one got the name Paul Dalton rattling round yet..... AKA miracle detail 
Check his workshop out check his work out. Then honestly come back and say you are in the same ballpark let alone same league as him.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

tzotzo said:


> What will happen, if Paul Dalton jump in and say HE ise the best detailer in the world.


He will have to take his place in the queue, same as the rest of us :lol:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm just interested in seeing this new show and what he says about it.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

talk about testosterone and ultra ego's :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Dj.xray said:


> Actually i'm the best.just like i'm the best DJ as well.


wow your a dodo juice i never knew that


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Paragon said:


> I think the best detailer in the world is MCC Milly.


Fact.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

He has more than likely detailed a number of vehicles to a high standard. Had some word passed about by someone high end or media and the title is thrown to him.

Main thing is he isnt claiming the title. Anyone that does A: cannot prove it and B: is put too high up for a greater fall.

All in this trade have there areas and specialties. Some are great all rounders but non should be deemed the best. More so just great at what they do.:thumb:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Beau Technique said:


> He has more than likely detailed a number of vehicles to a high standard. Had some word passed about by someone high end or media and the title is thrown to him.
> 
> Main thing is he isnt claiming the title. Anyone that does A: cannot prove it and B: is put too high up for a greater fall.
> 
> All in this trade have there areas and specialties. Some are great all rounders but non should be deemed the best. More so just great at what they do.:thumb:


Well said...:thumb:

a bit like carlsberg.....................probably the best (fill in the gaps)


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> wow your a dodo juice i never knew that


Lol.very good.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Not the best in the world but a few friends of mine who I think are on top of their game and don't flaunt fancy products, units etc are Todd Cooperider (People ship cars from across the US to him), Renee Doyle (Detailed Air Force One) and Brian at Dallas Workz Detail, just does some amazing American muscle cars and concentrates on old 50's cars with fins. Another Texas pal of mine carries his pads and cloths in Wal Mart bags, his unit is a shambles but the finish he achieves is awsome. The unit and storage does not make the detailer, the dedication makes it; now where are the Asda bags for my pads tomorrow!!!


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

AllenF said:


> Ok lets set the benchmark here.
> Lets throw one name into the mix and see people shy back. But first a few clues
> This guy wont have anyone work with or for him because they cant match his self professed "anal" standards. He works on top end motors and is proud to show them. He is actually a lovely guy full of help and advice when you need it. He is looked upon as a god by a lot of pro's. Her is on DW quite a bit
> 
> ...


Considering the company your in that's a pretty big statement to make. I'm not saying that he's (PD) not good because I'd be a fool to say such a thing ,but by the same rule his name doesn't automatically spring to mind as number 1 either


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Nowt more than **** waving tbh.

Who cares?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

I would put money on it (a lot) that in this country like many there will be an encentric old man thats been restoring all kinds of vehicles from sheds and barns or lock up that spends years building , making , crafting , painting , re-triming , re-chroming polishing , thats never advertised , never seeked fame from media , and only known to his loyal customers 

THAT 

would make even the best detailers look very average in REAL skill and knowledge and part of his his WHOLE trade is detailing. 

really find it amazing how tiny the skill set of detailing as a trade can get such massive media and following. 

People that spray vehicles with air brushes to create incredible work is on a much higher level in my eyes too. 

watch the USA tv shows when they recreate/restore a complete car the machine polishing part normally gets about 30 seconds of footage max , and for a good reason.
Its not that interesting to watch and millions of people polish their car , but a tiny amount can complete a full restoration. 



just my thoughts 

kelly


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Totally agree Kelly and seeing what Mick at Spray Statiom is capable of (most of what you have outlined) has REALLY opened my eyes in terms of what vehicle refinishing is all about!

He still can't polish without hologramming though even if he can strip an Evo to bare metal and completely rebuild it and recoat every surface!


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> I would put money on it (a lot) that in this country like many there will be an encentric old man thats been restoring all kinds of vehicles from sheds and barns or lock up that spends years building , making , crafting , painting , re-triming , re-chroming polishing , thats never advertised , never seeked fame from media , and only known to his loyal customers
> 
> THAT
> 
> ...


So true,

Wish I could meet these guy's every day to learn more.

I know a guy who restores classics from the ground up and to see him work is amazing, What's more he does it from a great big shed at the bottom of the garden, He built that himself too.... Oh, and made a lot of his own tools..

I just polish paint lol.

Russell


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Bella Macchina in the states are up their with the best IMO. KDS as well as Dave KG here in the UK but for differing reasons, KDS for the quality of their work and Dave KG for his sheer wealth of knowledge and his desire to spread the wealth :thumb:
There are others that are more well known with their own products etc but for me sharing knowledge is worth more than fancy products.


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

zippo said:


> Considering the company your in that's a pretty big statement to make. I'm not saying that he's (PD) not good because I'd be a fool to say such a thing ,but by the same rule his name doesn't automatically spring to mind as number 1 either


Everyone on here should have a lot of respect for him. He is a class above most "detailers" out there. But there have recently been a fair few pros who's work regularly goes above and beyond the normal accepted top level detail. Paul's up there, no doubting that but I think that whereas a few years back he was in a league of his own, the playing field has now widened.


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

DnB Mad said:


> I agree with the rattle can fix ups they do on these cars, I got asked to be the "detailer" for the show but after hearing they wanted me to turn a car around in 60 minutes I did wonder what results they wanted ha
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Oddly enough when they recently moved premises his garage manager at the time asked me to do some work. I explained that I only do it as a hobby (my boss whos Audi I detailed told him about me) and I had a very similar conversation to you. They wanted the work done in a couple of hours and I explained that whilst i could make them look "shiny" it wasn't why I detailed and that I would only do them if I could spend as much time as was needed. (this was going to be a career change). Nothing ever came of it though I did meet Edd a few times and he is a really nice guy who has become quite frustrated with the format of the show. They have very little input into the cars chosen sadly.


----------



## superrep25 (Mar 31, 2012)

Best in the uk probably kelly at kds amazing talents


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

tzotzo said:


> What will happen, if Paul Dalton jump in and say HE ise the best detailer in the world.


I still don't think he's the best, he might charge ridiculous amounts but there's complete amateurs get equal results in comparison.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

There are so many detailers in this world that people have no idea about and possibly better than most others. Brad at Bluechip is exceptional and i havent seen many cars as good as he produces but how many people know him? Most people wouldnt have even worked on half the cars he has, Ferrari,s are Ferrari,s but his clientele are past anything ive ever seen. There are 3 companies set up for different values of car because i dont think anyone in the Uk works on the value of cars he does as most are prepared for auction and export of rare exotics and classics.
Great guy aswell.

http://www.bluechipdetail.co.uk/company.html


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

Lets narrow it down then, who's the best in the Midlands?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Crash Master said:


> Lets narrow it down then, who's the best in the Midlands?


Do we really need to?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Nick at SLRestoration achieves exceptional levels of work.. most wont have heard of him as he's not into marketting and the likes (doesn't even have a website lol).. 
works on some of the rarest cars out there, with customers shipping them from all over the world.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> There are so many detailers in this world that people have no idea about and possibly better than most others. Brad at Bluechip is exceptional and i havent seen many cars as good as he produces but how many people know him? Most people wouldnt have even worked on half the cars he has, Ferrari,s are Ferrari,s but his clientele are past anything ive ever seen. There are 3 companies set up for different values of car because i dont think anyone in the Uk works on the value of cars he does as most are prepared for auction and export of rare exotics and classics.
> Great guy aswell.
> 
> http://www.bluechipdetail.co.uk/company.html


And a VERY nice guy on the times I ave spoken to him. His work s exemplary


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

bigmc said:


> I still don't think he's the best, he might charge ridiculous amounts but there's complete amateurs get equal results in comparison.


Well pros are very self centered and very jealous(of course there are exceptions that confirm the rule). That and the fact that a shiny car is just for show off, leads me to the conclusion tha many pros think that their the best and themselves is the answer to this thread.

PD is nowhere near to the best. You don't see washing stage, you don't see dirty wheels, never says honestly his opinion for polishes products etc and he is showing off A LOT. BUT I am pretty sure he thinks he is the best, as many fanboys will for sure



Crash Master said:


> Lets narrow it down then, who's the best in the Midlands?


Well that was a very nice question. I would love to see a brawl on their fb pages, AGAIN.


----------



## Sneak Attack (Mar 1, 2012)

Almost hate myself for saying this, but having seen his work and others, at first hand, [email protected] 

There are some mentioned here who, I know from experience, don't have half the knowledge or ability he has in terms of pure detailing (not counting painting etc).


----------



## 3R PROJECT (Jul 14, 2012)

I Know how to paint a car , polish it , reupholster it , wet sand , dry sand it , powder coat it , wax it even wash it altough I do admit i would rather somebody else to was it for me : ) . Does that qualify me to be one day one of the best ? Who Knows . Who cares ? I love what I do . I feel good doing it . My work is my hobby and I love seeing the Happy face of a customer when he is picking up his car . My wife and my boys think I am the greatest and that is more than I will ever ask from my Lord . Just focus on being the best that you can everybody , that is all that matters . If someone is revered as the best , good for them . Just make sure your customers believe you are the best in the world for them !


----------



## theDodo (Jan 14, 2007)

i will tell you who is the best detailer in the world....

wait for it.....

its the girl (or guy if that floats your...) of your dreams, scantilly clad with a couple of buckets with lots of suds, washing (without marring) your own car on a hot as hell day while you look on sitting back in a comfortable couch with a cold brew in your hand AND she (he) is doing it because you were sooo 'good' to her (him) last night 8)

i think you will find, we have a winner....


----------



## Dream Detail (Feb 22, 2012)

before anymore deliberation flies around....i guess its only fair to agree on some benchmarks for measuring the quality/success of a detailer.

do we consider purely the finish of work, paint correction and eye for detail

or do we consider areas such as portfolio and size of business

how about trade contributions through teaching, product development?

for some purists out there, im sure they will say "abilty to clean" only whereas i personally feel that contributions to the trade and willingness to teach should elevate them higher than the next person. maybe portfolio is to far...as i know ive worked on some ultra rare cars, boats and planes yet i certainly dont consider myself the best. maybe the paint sprayers/bodywork restorers are a tad too far to include into car valeting/detailing

discuss.....


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I've got to be brutally honest here, what is the point in wanting to know the "best" detailer. Its already been mentioned 99% of people don't care (being generous) and the 1% of people wanting to know are going to do nothing with the infomation :lol:. Probably better odds than Will Hill here but 0.00000001% of the 1% that do want to know will never use this "best" person in the world anyway.

Even if you think you find the again, "best" detailer out there, what evedince is there to prove they are better than the second best etc etc :lol: all a big marketing front, I've got my opinions of who the top dogs around are but I don't feel the need to express it as its somewhat pointless. 

If your looking for a detailer do a bit of research around the area you live in and go to who you think suits your needs and requirements best :thumb:


----------



## Dream Detail (Feb 22, 2012)

can i just add...i only posted that as a means to get people talking and discussing our trade. its been good to hear people opinions on this


----------



## Dream Detail (Feb 22, 2012)

i think the point of this discussion is really to highlight this exact notion of who we (the trade) regard as the best and what surrounds that media title (given by the public) without any governing body or form of league table or annual official event, its just good to talk amoungst us traders, see whos coming up the ranks...see who to look tofor advice, teaching and see whos actually offering it. this only has benefits for those looking to up their game, which in turn raises the profile of our trade which in turn helps others get on the bench at a young age and take an interest in this business. i think its great to discuss, develop opinion and keep tabs on whos out there.


----------



## Dream Detail (Feb 22, 2012)

I've got to thank dw alot for highlighting who we consider the best out there to be. Through posts and discussions I've discovered Marc at heavenly, Kelly at kds and so on. I've since met Kelly a few times and attended an advanced training day. Kelly has totally inspired me and helped me up my game dramatically. I think I'd be in a different place if I was only following dalton...

Don't get me wrong, I'd admire his work, but like most, never met him, seen him or his work. 

It's good to discuss who's the better of us out there. I think it helps everyone to have a nice little debate about it once in a while. 

As for best in the world...well it's clearly not something you can just award


----------

